# Artist Seeking TabletopRPG or TradingCardGame Collaboration(no pay)



## luispb (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi. As a child and early teenager I always loved TCG . Mainly YuGiOh which I played until the age of 16. I don't play any TCG games anymore. because I don't have any. But the point is that my interest for games sparked again a while ago after becoming exposed to a TableTopRPG manual and being taught by a friend of mine on how to play Magic. 

 I'm now looking for a TableTopRpg or Trading Card Game Project to be a part of as Black and White Artist (Pencils and Inks). 

 Im primarily looking for a Fantasy based Game (Magic, D and D , Pathfinder, YuGiOh! , Warhammer, Pokémon Table Top Games ). But any other concepts can be considered as well.  

 I would love to get this game out there for others to enjoy. 

http://luisperez-banus.deviantart.com/gallery/ 

   Any questions, please don't hesitate to ask. 

luis_perezbanus@yahoo.com


----------



## itsjustsoup.com (Feb 21, 2015)

Oh insane. I just finished a project on Kickstarter - Epic Hero and Villain Feat Cards. It was my first and I did and am paying something serious for the art. My next few projects are not so big ( I need to wind down from my first effort being the deep side of the pool) . I was looking to make some lists, charts, and even a module - for that I'd need art. Are you interested?


----------

